# Shudder/vibration from left front



## dwywit (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi - my 1993 N14 Pulsar has developed a shudder in the front left. It's NOT the drive shaft, I've had that checked, and my usual mechanic couldn't find the source. He says the bearing and tie-rod ends are OK. It's not the knocking noise of a worn joint in the drive shaft, it's definitely a shuddering vibration.

I had my son poke his phone out the passenger window to film it during a turn, but the wheel didn't appear to be shaking or coming loose.

1. It's ONLY the front left.
2. It happens on turning right, but NOT turning left.
3. It also happens when driving over a dip or depression in the road, it seems to bottom out.
4. Worse when extra bodies/weight in the car.
5. Worse on a trailing throttle, better when the power is on.

We've swapped the wheels, in case it was a balance issue, but it didn't improve things.

I've recently had four new tyres put on, and it's gotten much worse.

That corner suffered a blow some years ago - I hit a pothole, and hit it hard enough that it bent the wheel rim. Could it be the strut?


----------

